# Hedgehog name Poll



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey hedgehog fanciers,
I am a huge fan of the prickly little ones and hopefully will get one soon! I have two names for my hypothetical hedgehog. Both names are unisex so its all good on which gender I get if I end up getting one 

Either Taiga or Thistle 

Thanks,
TheSmellyHedgie


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Thistle!


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats what I thought would fit a hedgie more since they are both prickly  thanks Brittany!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I love the name Thistle!  i was going to name Juliet that after i already named her, and had all of her stuff with her name on it. Also Toothpick


----------



## Veenter (Nov 15, 2013)

Aww Thistle is a perfect name


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

Thistle.


----------

